# Salting Rates Hamilton Ont Area



## kellyd (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi there - firstly want to say that I've frequented the site over the last 3 years and appreciate the knowledge and advise given..

I've been plowing as a sub contractor for the last 4 year, I've been asked if i want to bid on the salting... Can anyone give me an idea of the rates of salting within the Hamilton area. $100 hr plus cost of salt (bulk)?

Advice on how many applications for a season.

Thanks in advance for your comments... or the ones I HOPE TO GET.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I can say that salt should be applied as needed, so you tell us how many. 
rates for salting? do you have your own truck? spreader? insurance? Or are you using their equipment?


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Most guys that I know of in southern Ontario are in the area of $165 a tonne spread, give or take a few bucks. Take the percentage the company you are subbing for likes to keep off the top of that number and you are probably in the ball park sorta maybe.


----------



## kellyd (Dec 18, 2012)

potskie;1544211 said:


> Most guys that I know of in southern Ontario are in the area of $165 a tonne spread, give or take a few bucks. Take the percentage the company you are subbing for likes to keep off the top of that number and you are probably in the ball park sorta maybe.


Thanks for the response... to make sure i understand.. cost of 1 ton of salt is $135, are you saying there would only be a $30 mark up.?


----------



## kellyd (Dec 18, 2012)

BC Handyman;1543853 said:


> I can say that salt should be applied as needed, so you tell us how many.
> rates for salting? do you have your own truck? spreader? insurance? Or are you using their equipment?


I'm only looking for guidance on an average for applications.. yes, all my own trucks, salters, blowers, spreader, atv's, insurance.etc


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

That is some expensive salt. Like holy crap. Shop around a bit more I'me sure you'll find a much better price.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Is that the Hbs cost? Does that include the after hours fee they charge?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

If your looking for what you should be making/charging As a sub I'd think around $60-$70/hr plus material if he not supplying material.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

BC Handyman;1544586 said:


> If your looking for what you should be making/charging As a sub I'd think around $60-$70/hr plus material if he not supplying material.


Just out of curiousity how would you know what a sub should make in Hamilton?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

JD Dave;1544591 said:


> Just out of curiousity how would you know what a sub should make in Hamilton?


I don't know exactly but let's call it an educated guess. After the contractee takes/make some I'd figure it would/should be in that area, but it is a pretty saturated market so it might be a bit lower. Your closer then me(& alot more experianced) so am I far off?


----------



## kellyd (Dec 18, 2012)

goel;1544450 said:


> Is that the Hbs cost? Does that include the after hours fee they charge?


Yes HBS - $130 reg hrs, $142 after hrs.


----------



## kellyd (Dec 18, 2012)

potskie;1544211 said:


> Most guys that I know of in southern Ontario are in the area of $165 a tonne spread, give or take a few bucks. Take the percentage the company you are subbing for likes to keep off the top of that number and you are probably in the ball park sorta maybe.


Unfortunately the company that I've been contracting for won't divulge the $$ that they make from their contracts so I really have no way of knowing what % they expect to keep off the top.

Is there a standard - greedy vs fair.?


----------



## kellyd (Dec 18, 2012)

JD Dave;1544591 said:


> Just out of curiousity how would you know what a sub should make in Hamilton?


Our hrly rate is $90, I was wondering if there was a mark up on salt? Cheapest salt around per ton is $130.

The contractor wants us to quote on salting all our current plowing contracts, so not by the hr, but included in our monthly agreements.

I guess i can just add the additional hrs to the contract (whatever that might be), and see how it comes back. Although with the cost of salt, it doesn't seem worth the liability risk in additional profit.


----------



## kellyd (Dec 18, 2012)

potskie;1544340 said:


> That is some expensive salt. Like holy crap. Shop around a bit more I'me sure you'll find a much better price.


I've shopped around.. $115 plus tax. What do you guys pay? I was told the $$ was in salting, when I run the numbers I disagree. Plus the risk of being sued is a lot greater if you hold the contract.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

BC Handyman;1544669 said:


> I don't know exactly but let's call it an educated guess. After the contractee takes/make some I'd figure it would/should be in that area, but it is a pretty saturated market so it might be a bit lower. Your closer then me(& alot more experianced) so am I far off?


It's difficult to put a number on spreading salt. It would really depend on how much your driving around. My take on it you should at least get what your hourly rate for plowing is and it seems that salting is more lucrative then plowing so that shouldn't be a problem. Not many sub plowing around here for 60-$70/hour so I'm thinking $80-100 depending on the size of blade and how reliable the sub is. Most contractors sub out plowing and salt themselves. For friends and other contractors if I'm just helping out or they're helping me out in a jam we just charge a $50/ton spreading fee on top of the salt.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

kellyd;1544762 said:


> Yes HBS - $130 reg hrs, $142 after hrs.


The last time I checked Hbs that was the price per yard, not per tonne. Big difference when purchasing salt, and its in there favour.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

kellyd;1544772 said:


> I've shopped around.. $115 plus tax. What do you guys pay? I was told the $$ was in salting, when I run the numbers I disagree. Plus the risk of being sued is a lot greater if you hold the contract.


 I'm paying 85 a YD picked up no extra fees for time of day. Just $85 COD or $95 if I put it on my account.

I didn't commit to any amounts either. That's the any joe walking in off the street price.

This is kitchener yes but 1 hr away shouldn't make that much difference. Especially since a good chunk of the salt around here gets trucked from burlington.....


----------



## kellyd (Dec 18, 2012)

goel;1544811 said:


> The last time I checked Hbs that was the price per yard, not per tonne. Big difference when purchasing salt, and its in there favour.


I was told by hbs that 1 yd is ~ a metric ton.. is that not correct? 
I understand that a m ton is a bit more than a ton..


----------



## kellyd (Dec 18, 2012)

potskie;1544823 said:


> I'm paying 85 a YD picked up no extra fees for time of day. Just $85 COD or $95 if I put it on my account.
> 
> I didn't commit to any amounts either. That's the any joe walking in off the street price.
> 
> This is kitchener yes but 1 hr away shouldn't make that much difference. Especially since a good chunk of the salt around here gets trucked from burlington.....


hmmm - big difference... thanks for the info.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Yd is 1400 to 1600
Ton is 2000
Tonne is 2200

All approximate of course


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

goel;1544904 said:


> Yd is 1400 to 1600
> Ton is 2000
> Tonne is 2200
> 
> All approximate of course


thats bone dry... there is usually enough moisture I've found that Tonne and YD can be almost interchangeable


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

potskie;1545126 said:


> thats bone dry... there is usually enough moisture I've found that Tonne and YD can be almost interchangeable


Lol Everyone I have ever met that purchases by the yard always says that.

I agree that there is some moisture content, but not 600 to 800 lbs of moisture content in 1600 lbs of salt.

Now if we were talking pickled sand, a yard is definitely the way to go weight wise.

Treated salt is a better option to me nowadays.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

ca3sar=goel;1545177]Lol Everyone I have ever met that purchases by the yard always says that.

I agree that there is some moisture content, but not 600 to 800 lbs of moisture content in 1600 lbs of salt.

Now if we were talking pickled sand, a yard is definitely the way to go weight wise.

Treated salt is a better option to me nowadays.[/QUOTE]

Like I said generally interchangable. It's not bang on but close enough. I actually used to be the GM of a depot in Cambridgeand based my per yard pricing on a yd being a tonne. Especially if the loads were coming from the barges in Burlington. It's almost always dripping wet annoyed the hell out of me.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

legends in burlington is 115 plus tax per tonne, all hours
outdoors supply hamilton 115
dragclam sakt oakville 95 per tonne


----------

